

Google’s Knol - A Wikipedia Killer or a Blog Killer? - Anon84
http://www.problogger.net/archives/2008/07/24/googles-knol-a-wikipedia-killer-or-a-blog-killer/

======
unalone
ProBlogger - possibly the worst blog on the Internet.

It's a blog about blogs that writes nothing but pointless, stupid articles,
and poorly at that. Grammar and punctuation mistakes run rampant. But not to
nitpick, looking at the actual article itself:

First, it asks a question that it doesn't actually address in the article. Its
first point is a question based on a nonspecific concept of "media," then
ignores the point and starts talking about small publishers versus Wikipedia.
Then it brings up spammers, for seemingly no reason. Then it brings up Squidoo
and points out, unnecessarily, that there's a similarity between the two
sites, only there aren't, because the two are designed differently and have
different methods of achieving the goal, only some people can't look past the
user name's being in the article because fuck it, few bloggers actually care
about thought anymore. The Squidoo reference, of course, is another diversion
from the original question, which is never addressed.

Can people please stop posting links to sites like this and TechCrunch? In a
world that has a shitheap of bland and generic trash, HN ought to PROMOTE the
good stuff, not just mix it in with all the crud.

